# Manners at the movies



## Slater (Jul 14, 2001)

Ever sit near someone who won't stop talking while you're trying to watch a movie? Movies are expensive enough these days without having to put up with such an annoyance.


----------



## Ã…sgard Shal (Jul 15, 2001)

Yes, and I hate it.  I also hate when they bring babies to the movies, and all they do is cry...............UGH!!!!!!!!!!!:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jul 15, 2001)

Or when people bring kids to pg-13 or R rated movies and the kids talk or ask questions throughout the whole thing. i'm not heartless, i like kids, but *urgh!* that's so darn annoying. and hey, i totally expect that and understand that for movies that are kid friendly and appropriate for them but please! stick a piece of tape over their mouths! just kidding. what i hate worse though, is when adults do the same damn thing and they're old enough to know better.


----------



## wikiberry (Jul 15, 2001)

tall people!!!

i know they can't help being tall but still annoying...

i'm not just talking about tall people sitting infront of you
but behind you as well.
because they are soooo tall they just can't help 
pushing the chair infront of them with their knees.

i once spent total two hours in a bumping chair...


----------



## Maria8475 (Jul 15, 2001)

Or when someone laughs at what's supposed to be a tense or dramatic moment......very annoying.

Or those AWFUL people who won't stop cheering everytime their favourite heart-throb makes an appearance, esp when It's Leonardo de Crapio...opps Caprio!  

:star:


----------



## jsc (Jul 15, 2001)

If you don't feel like telling the people about what they are doing that annoys you, could you tell an usher or manager?  I am sure you are not the only person annoyed by these people.  You probably will have to move you seat, which is the problem.  I can not see why parents would take kids to some of the movies... but that is their problem....AND should NOT BE OURS ALSO!  They used to have sections for parents with small children.... I guess that is too expensive now but it surely was nice back in the days!
But if you don't complain to the management nothing will be done because nobody will think a negative until someone says something!

I will often watch "Actor's Studio" on cable and it is surprising the amount of people who comment on what a live audience does during a live performance of a play or musical ... and I am not talking about whispering or walking out!  One actor compaired the interruptions (favorably.... the audience didn't throw fruit, or try to attack the actors or each other) to audiences of the free for all ones during the Elizabethian times!


----------



## Pandæmonium (Jul 15, 2001)

I was wiv me friend @ da cinema. His sister and her friends were sitting behind us. They started to throw stuff @ us. So. Me and ma mate Dave got up and went to the counter and baught a large tub of everyone's fave snack, POPCORN!!!!!   . We went back and sat behind them quietly, so they though we'd gone. Wen da movies was over, we got up, and poored all the popcorn over them, and our drinks too. The popcorn syuck to the coke! IT WAS SO 

I neva laughed so much!


----------



## Serena (Jul 15, 2001)

LOL, Del!


> _Originally posted by Dark_Evil_Lord _
> *Me and ma mate Dave*


soz, u reminds me of ali g sayin' dat

has n e one eva been sat in front of someone in the cinema who has already seen the film, an' is behind u blabbing away, an' sayin' "oh, this is the bit when...." just before it happens..........so annoying:angryfire


----------



## Pandæmonium (Jul 15, 2001)

no. But I bet it is annoying!


----------



## wikiberry (Jul 16, 2001)

i know this guy and he ALWAYS sleeps in the cinema.
apparently it's relaxing. huh.
and he goes to cinema often as well at that.
and sleeps...

and one time he woke up during a film
and ofcourse he had no idea what was going on
so he kept asking me what was going on!!!

it was only my 'politness' that stopped me
from shouting "SHUT UP!!!"


----------



## Pandæmonium (Jul 16, 2001)

I don't finl I woulda hessitated if he was THAT annoying!


----------



## trona (Jul 16, 2001)

I think its really annoying when people laugh REALLY loudly at bad jokes and it sounds like the world is coming to an end! Y'know one of those dead loud belly laughs...


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jul 16, 2001)

I went to the movies once where this guy a coulple seats over and back kept snoring through the whole thing. i thought no way maybe it's just his laugh or something but then at the end we all stood up and we looked at each other a bunch of us just started cracking up because he was still asleep and apparently *everyone* had heard it too. not to make fun of him or anything--it was a rather dull movie.


----------



## Pandæmonium (Jul 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trona _
> *I think its really annoying when people laugh REALLY loudly at bad jokes and it sounds like the world is coming to an end! Y'know one of those dead loud belly laughs... *



Yep. BWAHAHAHAHAHA :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## markpud (Jul 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wikiberry _
> *tall people!!!
> 
> i know they can't help being tall but still annoying...
> ...



it aint no fun being tall at the cinema you know.. they should build the place bigger so we can fit in the seats without getting cramped and bumping our knees etc... :evil:


----------



## wikiberry (Jul 19, 2001)

no actually, i can't imagine...

i'm bit shorter than average female i think...
wish i was bit taller especially in a crowded cinema...


----------

